# Sony SRV 2000



## Vitran (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am new to tivo and have a few questions, I have read forms and threads for an entire day and can not get an answer to my questions, so here i go.I Bought a Sony srv 2000 off ebay pluged it in and get ,Please wait while your tivo starts, after 5 min. of that i knew some thing was wrong ,I opened it up and noticed that the hard drive looks like it was changed to a 40 G Maxtor when i belive it should be a 30G ,I live in Canada and do not think i can even get a sub. Is this a big papper weight now or is there anything i can do? or am doing wrong..................Thanks in advance for any input>>>>>>


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Regarding the TiVo not booting, you're possibly dealing with a bad hard drive. I'd pull the drive and test it with manufacturer diagnostics.

If it comes up clean, you can try to pull a valid backup image off it and reimage it, but if you have problems with that you might have to find an image elsewhere.

If it comes up bad, you'll need to buy a new hard drive. You can then attempt to pull a valid backup image off the dying drive and image the new drive with it, but if you have no luck with that you might have to find an image elsewhere.

The TiVo Upgrade Center is a more appropriate place to ask for help with these tasks:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Regarding Canada, TiVo has started servicing Canada, but it's my understanding the this only applies to Series2 TiVos, and you have a Series1. There may be something you can do, but it's not really discussed on this forum. A Google search for "tivo canada" might help.

Drew


----------



## Vitran (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank You for the great info, I ran a check on the HD and got a failed HD, now i guess i have a papper weight, Thanks again for the help, i was looking in a whole different direction ..............


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Well, you only have a paperweight until you replace the drive .

Since you're in Canada, though, it might be worth looking into whether or not you'll easily be able use the box before spending the time and money on replacing the drive.

Drew


----------

